# Phrag. Michel Tremblay



## Shiva (Oct 1, 2011)

Still having trouble focussing with my cheap camera. So I'll have a new, better one soon. In the mean time, this is the best I can get with this mini phrag flower.


----------



## Trimorph (Oct 1, 2011)

Like it, very nice!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 1, 2011)

cute!
(does it have a macro setting?)


----------



## Shiva (Oct 1, 2011)

No, but the next one will.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 1, 2011)

Its frigging adorable!


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 1, 2011)

that is great


----------



## John M (Oct 1, 2011)

Very cute! That would be stunning when taken with a better camera. I can sympathize with you. My (3.1 mp), camera died a couple weeks ago and I've had to step down to a hand-me-down 2.0 mp. I'll get a new one as soon as I can afford it. A decent camera makes such a difference!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 1, 2011)

John M said:


> Very cute! That would be stunning when taken with a better camera. I can sympathize with you. My (3.1 mp), camera died a couple weeks ago and I've had to step down to a hand-me-down 2.0 mp. I'll get a new one as soon as I can afford it. A decent camera makes such a difference!



I bought a Canon Powershot G12. I'll get it Monday. That should help improve my next pictures.  I've already downloaded the pdf manual so I can get going as soon as I get it. Yeah!


----------



## Jaljala (Oct 1, 2011)

Very cute !


----------



## koshki (Oct 1, 2011)

Another real cutie! My mother-in-law's maiden name is Tremblay...I wonder if they're related?


----------



## Shiva (Oct 1, 2011)

koshki said:


> Another real cutie! My mother-in-law's maiden name is Tremblay...I wonder if they're related?



In Québec, the name Tremblay is like Smith in the US.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2011)

I love this flower -- so very sweet!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 1, 2011)

I like the flowers. I wish I could find this plant in the united states; the real Michel Tremblay was judging at our orchid society show today  too bad he couldn't bring a namesake across the border


----------



## Shiva (Oct 1, 2011)

He came to visit me one day and the plant was in flower. I remember him saying he was seeing it for the first time.


----------



## koshki (Oct 1, 2011)

I keep looking at this...I love how fuzzy it is!


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 1, 2011)

Great bloom! Nice color.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> I like the flowers. I wish I could find this plant in the united states; the real Michel Tremblay was judging at our orchid society show today  too bad he couldn't bring a namesake across the border


I have one of these! :evil: 
Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 3, 2011)

So cute!!!! I love it!!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 3, 2011)

I took another picture with my new camera. We see better details of the staminode and pouch. This is going to be fun.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 3, 2011)

Vraiment un très belle fleur!

How do you grow it?


----------



## Shiva (Oct 3, 2011)

Same as the other phrags. Good light, intermediate temps, low fertiliser with every watering and inert diatomite mix. Voilà!


----------



## toddybear (Oct 4, 2011)

Quite different from my Avatar, which is the same hybrid.


----------

